
Music Memos is Apple's new, simple recording app - antigizmo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/20/10797250/apple-music-memo-app-announced-iphone-ipad-free
======
itsjoesullivan
It's interesting to see that Apple is still putting serious thought and effort
into tools for musicians.

~~~
dovdov
They have around 30 years of history in professional audio, why stop now? :)

~~~
AndrewUnmuted
They really shouldn't stop, because CoreAudio is a mess and their commitment
to professional audio has plummeted since they switched over to x86-64
architecture.

------
scrumper
I've tried using Voice Memos when inspiration strikes, but it's a tiny bit
fiddly. I bought a little Tascam recorder which makes excellent recordings and
is super easy to use, but getting files of it is not trivial and I don't
always have it in the right room. For me it's all about minimizing friction,
and this looks about as simple as it can get. iCloud sharing is going to be
super useful too - I can get a sketch down and it'll be waiting on my computer
in the studio.

~~~
dovdov
Have you tried Take from Propellerhead?

[https://www.propellerheads.se/take](https://www.propellerheads.se/take)

~~~
scrumper
No but I will now, thanks!

------
zimpenfish
Sharing is a bit odd - it doesn't offer apps like Audioshare etc. on the
initial pane. If you pick "Open in..." you get a "Share Song" sheet which
wants you to pick the format you're sharing -then- you can send it to apps
like Audioshare.

Also it's a bit loose in showing your old recordings if you're using iCloud -
one I did half an hour ago didn't show up for a good 5 minutes which made me
panic slightly.

------
Doctor_Fegg
> you can add some backing instruments to what you've already laid down.
> Adding drums or bass requires just a tap

Ok, I seriously have to try this.

I'm a church organist.

------
amelius
I wonder how many existing similar apps they are taking out of business with
this app.

Edit: Also, it makes me wonder: does Apple look at its AppStore sales data to
decide what kind of app to develop next?

~~~
ssharp
I'd assume they are, but this type of app wouldn't be unexpected from Apple.
I'd guess they talked with a lot of people who were using Voice Memos to
record music ideas because it's easier to jot something down there than in
Garageband. That likely drove the decision more than what else is in the
AppStore.

This fills a hole in Apple's musicians' offerings. Garageband is a nice
dropdown from Logic, but I definitely think there was room for something
between Garageband and Voice Memos. This fills that hole.

------
hanklazard
Very cool app. Question: I assume that any content created belongs to the
creator/user, correct? Apple can't mine the pool of content and use someone's
idea for their next ad, right? I looked through the app's license agreement on
the App Store but couldn't really conclude anything (IANAL). I'm also pretty
certain that none of my noodling would ever warrant theft, just wondering if
there was any legalese ensuring that this couldn't happen!

~~~
systoll
From a technical perspective: The app stores your recordings in iCloud by
default, but this can be disabled. The app can function entirely offline, and
will do so, if iCloud is turned off.

From a legal perspective:

On this issue, the 'music notes' license agreement just points you to the
iCloud terms and conditions. And within the iCloud terms, you get this:

> Apple does not claim ownership of the materials and/or Content you submit or
> make available on the Service. However, by submitting or posting such
> Content on areas of the Service that are accessible by the public or other
> users with whom you consent to share such Content, you grant Apple a
> worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license to use, distribute,
> reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, publicly perform and publicly
> display such Content on the Service solely for the purpose for which such
> Content was submitted or made available, without any compensation or
> obligation to you.

As far as I can tell, you cannot make your recordings available to others
within Music Notes itself, so the first sentence is the most relevant one.

However, if you 'push' the recording into iCloud Drive or Garageband & share
it from there, the other part would apply. Even then, the rights Apple claims
are only _slightly_ more general that what they'd need -- and since its
'solely for the purpose for which [it] was submitted', they'd have no claim to
use them in their ads.

------
LargeCompanies
This is great! I recorded 3 songs of my own using it and by adding a complex
bass and drum line made one of my songs actually sound almost good(im not a
good singer); tricked my g/friend into thinking I joined a band.

I was using Voice Memos to remember/record my songs previously. Back in the
day I use to use a my first Sony.. lol.

